# How To Soften Red Heart Yarn



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Buttons said:


> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


That's the link! And it works fabulously.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Buttons said:


> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html


Earlier another knitter posted her dislike of Red Heart because of the feel. I had posted this to the comments:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry Dollie. It must have been after I read it.


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great thanks for the idea!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a better idea..don't buy the regular RH yarn buy their Love it is so soft even after first wash. And then there is Ever Soft by RH.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Buttons said:


> Sorry Dollie. It must have been after I read it.


No worries! Just trying to be helpful....as I am sure, you are, as well!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

We all try be be helpful, I would think. I don't like to post something if somebody else did. We must be thinking alike. lol


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

How long does a skein take to dry?


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Here are instructions I copied a long time ago for softening acrylic yarn .. don't even know where I got them from now. It really seems like an awful lot of trouble. Has anyone tried this method? I know I won't. lol.

"Step 1: Rinse in cold water

Step 2: Shampoo thoroughly, rinse twice

Step 3: Working in sections, saturate entire piece with hair conditioner

Step 4: Let sit in cool water for over an hour

Step 5: Rinse thoroughly

Step 6: Run it through the lightest wash cycle your washer machine can accomplish. Detergent is ok here as long as it is a small amount

Step 7: Put it in the dryer. You can use dryer sheets if you want. Dry until slightly damp. Take out and block and let air dry the rest of the way.

That's it, you're done! You'll be surprised by how soft and pleasant this yarn can become. I've also heard that the more you wash it, the softer it gets.

I used cheapo shampoo and conditioner because that's what I had on hand, so don't worry if you don't have fancy hair stuff."


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Interesting. I had bought Red Heart Comfort and found it stiff. This may be worth a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Buttons said:


> http://agirlandherneedle.blogspot.com/2012/03/soften-scratchy-yarn.html[/quote
> Thanks for the link but you know, I always have the question " Why buy yarn that you have to soften?".
> There are so many affordable yarns - even by RH- that dont require extraordinary measures to make soft enough to wear or to not irritate your hands while knitting.
> I bought some RH Super Saver ONCE and took it right back! It just feels horrible to knit with. I knit for enjoyment and I definitely did not enjoy using this yarn.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought RH Super Saver ONCE also .. had half the back of a baby sweater knitted with it, ripped it out and took it back. lol


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link but you know, I always have the question " Why buy yarn that you have to soften?".
There are so many affordable yarns - even by RH- that dont require extraordinary measures to make soft enough to wear or to not irritate your hands while knitting.
I bought some RH Super Saver ONCE and took it right back! It just feels horrible to knit with. I knit for enjoyment and I definitely did not enjoy using this yarn.

- - - - - - - - 

Color choices, I expect.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

RH yarn has been discussed so many times, there are people that like it and people that hate it. I just wanted to make one example for the people that like it. My Mom made my DD (her first GD) a poncho over 40 years ago. When I had my first GD, I asked Mom if she still had the pattern and I made my GD one out of very nice yarn. Well, it turned out limp and looked awful. I asked Mom what she had used and she said........you guessed it, RH! That poncho went to 2 other GD, my sister's 2 daughters and then was given to a friend! I can't tell you how many compliments my DD got when she wore it for 2 years. Just sayin'............(sorry the pattern can't be shared)


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

I will pull the center of the skein out and secure it so it can wash easier. then just place on counter to dry, usually ready to wind into cake in about 1/2 hour. a good way to get yarn from various sources ready to knit


----------



## diane43 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks I didn't know how to soften yarn here is the thing
If you are making large blanket and the redheart yarn on
Sale you could save about $10.on 10 skeins. Just a thought.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for this informative link Dollie-- in the future will definitely try this. I have also found after I completed knitted blocks for afghan and crocheted them together they came out a lil "wonky"-so took them to my ironing board and steam pressed lightly (mostly acrylic yarns)- and then stretched or squeezed blocks into shape to get the almost perfect squares -- the steam pressing made the yarn much softer---if unsure as to the stability of your yarn in use, put washcloth between your iron and the item when steaming


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

One thing that makes the classic RH yarns popular is the very extensive color range. A few years ago, I was making some requested projects for my grandkids, and I just could not find the right shades anywhere, until I decided to look at what was available from Herrschner's online. They carry the full line of Red Heart, and sure enough, I was able to find just the right shades.

It does tend to be a firm yarn. I've never found it scratchy, but it does soften and drape well with just a little steam blocking or washing. 

If you're going to wash before using, the mesh bag is definitely the trick, and it should be filled enough that the skein(s) don't have room to move around, because believe me, you will have one big mess to untangle if they do.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

"because believe me, you will have one big mess to untangle if they do." That's what I'm afraid of, Randie. lol


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

I washed some soiled yarn and put it in the mesh bags. The bags managed to open up in the wash and it was truly a tangled mess. It took me hours to untangle it. I will be more careful next time. I get lots of partial skeins of yarn from friends and sometimes they need to be washed. I will place a safty pin at the closure the next time. Thanks randiejg for the suggestion of making a full bag so that the balls don't move around.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

lol. I found out about mesh bags the hard way, too .. now I never wash anything in them without pinning the zipper pull to the bag.


----------



## sevolnam (Jul 16, 2012)

I find using the leg of an old panty hose knotted helps to keep the yarn from looking so fuzzy like it does when putting it in a net lingerie bag. I also don't wash my yarn with anything else as it really doesn't take a full cycle to clean nor soften it. I like to sink soak it and do a sudsy squishy hand wash, run through a small load rinse cycle with fabric softner, spin, and allow it to tumble dry. The skein is kept in it's original shape without the fuzz as it looks like in the pics. This works great for me.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Another great use for old pantyhose .. thanks, sev.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

I have some Red Heart that I need to use this method on. Thanks!


----------

